

All We Are Saying, Is Give Dart A Chance - Floopsy
http://www.floopsy.com/post/32692569763/all-we-are-saying-is-give-dart-a-chance

======
33a
Dart solves the wrong problem. At the end of the day, it just boils down to
yet another syntactic abstraction over javascript. The real problems with
javascript are that it is not really suitable as a low level programming
language for web applications. Javascript source code is too large, the run
time is too heavy, the memory consumption is too much and it is really hard to
optimize. While it may have been a reasonable language for scripting small
tweaks in web apps, it is a pretty bad platform for writing optimized
performance driven applications. Something like a properly integrated and
sandboxed JVM/LLVM platform is what the web really needs -- not yet another
slow scripting language. It is a shame that not much seems to be happening
with NACL these days, since that project is technically speaking a way better
solution than Dart.

~~~
Floopsy
RE: "Something like a properly integrated and sandboxed JVM/LLVM platform is
what the web really needs"

I agree with you 100%. Why is it such an issue to implement something like
this in a browser?

